# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Excuter script ColdFusion dans un script PHP

## horizonlibre

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'xcuter un script ColdFusion via un script PHP.
Merci

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

Tu dsires depuis un script PHP appeler directement un script CF? 

Exemple:


```
<%php includeCFM("/cf/myScript.cfm")%>
```

C'est peut tre possible avec un module PHP spcial.

L'autre possibilit de d'appeler le script CF via une URL:


```
<%php result = getHTTP("http://localhost:8080/cf/myScript.cfm")%>
```

----------


## horizonlibre

Merci Jowo pour cette rponse rapide

j'ai test les 2 possibilits que tu me donnes mais hlas je n'ai pas russi  excuter le code CF...

----------


## jowo

Ce n'tait que des exemples, je ne connais pas assez PHP.

Pour que le code CF soit excut, il faut qu'un serveur CF soit correctement install et qu'il fonctionne.

Peut-on savoir tes besoins exactes et ton environnement?

----------

